# Como instalar baterias secas en camaras de video?



## nextelo (Oct 19, 2005)

Tengo problemas de alimentacion de mi camara de video, la bateria que viene incluida solo dura 35 minutos con uso completo de sus funciones, para mí no es facil conseguirme otra de duracion mas prolongada, por lo economico y lo dificil de la marca. 
Entonces quiero acoplarle una bateria seca (de Gel) que se usan en motos, de 12 voltios DC de 7 .0 Amperios.
La bateria original de la camara es de 7.4 V  de 1100 mAh y su cargador tiene una salida de 8.4 V DC  y 1.5 Amp.

Estoy viendo dos posibilidades la primera adaptarle la bateria seca de 12 V DC 7 amp, para lo cual debo saber como llegar a ese voltaje (7.4 V ) y principalmente si el amperaje alto no pueda dañar el circuito de la videocámara. Hay baterias de la misma marca de la cámara que tienen de 4 a 5 amperios para larga duracion al filmar, por eso mi duda, podrá tolerar los 7 amperios o tendre que necesariamente bajarlo.

La segunda posibilidad es: las baterias secas (Gel) de 6 Voltios (no recuerdo el amperaje), podré conectarla sin ningun problema?, claro respetando la polaridad.

Como referencia les cuento que uso cerca de 10 años una cámara de video de alimentacion 9.4 Voltios y le conecté una bateria seca de 12 V DC 7 amperios. Son diez años y no tengo problemas.

Espero me ayuden con certeza, es una camara nueva y semi pro. No valen especulaciones.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 19, 2005)

Con respecto al amperaje no tienes problemas.
Lo que indica su valor, es la capacidad de suministro de corriente de la batería por hora. Cualquier cosa que conectes a ella tomará solo el amperaje que requiera para su operación. 

Lo que no puedes hacer es colocar algo que requiera más amperes que los estipulados por la batería. Lo mismo aplica a las fuentes de poder.

En cuanto al voltaje es otra cosa.  Allí si deberás tener cuidado pues el voltaje de la batería se aplicará entre los terminales del dispositivo (cualquiera que éste sea) y podrá dañarlo si excedes la especificación de alimentación del mismo.

Para el caso de la filmadora, si requiere de 7,4V seguramente podrás "empujarla" hasta los 8 voltios aunque yo no me arriesgaría a ir más allá de hecho, si tuviera que escoger lo haría a 7 voltios..
Por consiguiente, si deseas usar la batería de 12V deberás diseñar un convertidor DC-DC para adecuar los 12V a los 7V necesarios para la cámara.

Si utilizas la segunda opción (batería de 6 voltios), seguramente conseguirás que funcione correctamente. La duración de la carga de la batería dependerá de las especificaciones de suministro de corriente que tenga, pero seguro es bastante como para alimentar la cámara por unos cuantos dias. 

¿La cámara no tiene un adaptador de pared AC/DC que transformadorrma 110V a 12V?  Si es así, puedes alimentar la cámara por allí diréctamente con la batería de 12V.

Para tu otra cámara: Normalmente la mayoría de los dispositivos que trabajan con 9 voltios pueden ser alimentados sin problemas con 12, por cuestiones de diseño.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## nextelo (Oct 19, 2005)

Muchas gracias Marcelo, creo que mis dudas se han despejado, y para asegurarme contra cualquier riesgo me compraré una de 6 voltios, ahora solo me queda hacer mi cargador. ¿En algúna seccion del foro encuentro diagramas para este cargador?

Muchas gracias por todo. (sabia que por aqui me ayudarian, aunque no pensaba que tan rapido).


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 19, 2005)

Tienes el manual de la cámara?. Fíjate si en las especificaciones dice algo como "Maximun Supply Voltage: 9V" o algo similar.
Te digo esto porque tengo una duda, ¿donde conectarás la batería?, ¿a sus contactos o a la entrada del cargador?

De todas forma te sugiero que si puedes, hagas una prueba a 6 voltios bien sea con una batería o con una fuente variable para ver su comportamiento.

Con respecto al cargador, hay muchos por allí. En el foro no recuerdo haber visto uno pero te anexo un esquema típico con LM317 que bajé por alli; seguro que alguien más te propone otro. Este circuito te da una corriente mínima de carga de 10ma.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## nextelo (Oct 19, 2005)

Las especificaciones dicen  esto:
-Fuente de alimentación (nominal) ... 7.4 V CC.
- Consumo de energía (AF activado) .... 4.5 W (utilizando el visor)   5.7 W  (utilizando la pantalla LCD)

Adaptador;:

-Fuente de alimentacion ... 100-240 V CA  50/60Hz
- consumo de enrgia.... 17 W
- salida nominal ... 8,4  V CC   1,5 A

respecto a la conexion, tiene una mini clavija tipica de power directo a la camara, asi que por ese lado no habra problemas

¿el cargador cuanto debe tener minimo en amperios para poder cargar una bateria de 6 voltios de 5 amperios?


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 19, 2005)

Tu pregunta es toda una especialización pero trataremos de ver como podemos calcularlo:

Como la batería es de electrolito en Gel, asumimos que su ciclo de carga/descarga es similar a una de acido líquido. Para este tipo de baterías, el valor empírico de carga rápida es 0,25C, donde C es la capacidad de la batería (Ah). El 0,25 es una constante de carga que depende de la batería y su tipo y puede valer 1, 2, 0.25, cualquier valor de fabricante.

Estas baterías de gel tienen mayor eficiencia de carga que las de ácido líquido así que esto no es del todo cierto .

El cargador lo haremos a voltaje constante/corriente limitada.

La batería es de 5 Ah (ampere/horas) esto es C: C=5Ah

La corriente de carga/descarga es I=MC y dijimos que M=0,25 entonces:

I=0,25*5 = *1,25 A*  Obviamente no te servirá el circuito anterior.

El tiempo de carga sería 1/M + 2 Horas = 4+2 = *6 Horas* 

*El tiempo de carga también depende del tipo de batería por ejemplo las Li-ion (...no estoy hablando del moderador de este excelente foro sino de las baterías de Ion Litio... tienen un valor de carga empírico de 1/M * 2; las niquel cadmio se estima en 1/M + 20%)
*

Recuerda que este cálculo no es así de simple pues depende de una serie de parámetros como el número de celdas de la batería, voltaje de flotación, regimen de carga y una pila de datos adicionales que no tenemos, sin embargo el método empírico anterior debería arrojar un valor cercano al correcto.

Lo importante es no excederse en la corriente de carga pues pudieras recortar la vida de la batería o hacer que el electrolito ebulla y se desborde OJO CON ESTO es peligroso sobre todo con estas baterías selladas pues, puede ocasionar explosión.

Conclusión, ¡ Necesitamos un cargador de 6V / 1,25A ! si alguien del foro puede ayudar,  por favor.

Voy a buscar por allí a ver que consigo.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## nextelo (Oct 20, 2005)

Gracias nuevamente, solo puedo mostrar sorpresa a la forma de colaboracion que hay en este foro, muy didactico.

gracias nuevamente


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 21, 2005)

Puedes utilizar este circuito adaptador. El voltaje de salida depende del zener, en tu caso que necesitas 7.2 voltios, el zener mas cercano es de 8.2 voltios, lo que daría una salida de 8.2-VBE = 7.5 voltios (tomando VBE aproximadamente como 0.7) que es un voltaje que aunque superior creo que es aceptable. También podrías utilizar una serie de 2 zener de 3.9 voltios lo que te daría 3.9+3.9-0.7= 7.1 voltios un voltaje igual de aceptable.

La corriente que puede manejar este circuito depende del transistor que uses, con el 2N3055 la capacidad es de 4 amperios.

Solo es cuestión de probar, espero que te sirva.

Saludos.


----------



## nextelo (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok, gracias por todo, sigo en el hilo es que, ya consegui las baterias, una cosa es hablar sobre supuestos y otra teniendo los productos a la mano.
La bateria es una Yuasa NP4-6 de 4 Amp. En la web veo que hay esta información:
Tension nominal  :  6 V.
Capacidad nominal Ah/20h :  4.0
Capacidad Nominal Ah/10h :  3.70

El cargador lo he mandado a hacer, es asi:
Alimentandolo con 220 voltios la bobina secundaria vota 7.5 voltios, 1.2 amp., solo tiene un diodo puente y paralelo en la salida un Condensador electrolitico de 3,300 mf por 25V. y me entrega 9 voltios rectificado.

El vendedor de la bateria me ha dicho que debo cargarlo por lo menos 24 horas en la primera vez.

Como es urgente para mi (si esta mal, prometo no hacerlo otra vez sin consultarlo por aqui) le he metido carga a la primera bateria.

He medido el voltaje en los terminales que estan conectados a la bateria en plena carga y mide entre 7 y 7.5 voltios (la locura de la medicion digital)

La primera reaccion fisica de la bateria: me he pegado para oir algo..y suena como si hirviera algo dentro, he tenido que pegarme mucho para escucharlo, asi que he estado observandola todo el tiempo, por las advertencias que me dieron.
No calienta nada la bateria.
El cargador tampoco.

Bueno, la he cargado 12 horas. inmediatamente he medido y me entrega 7.1 V. aun cuando parece que va bajando poco a poco.

De hecho que tiene carga, no se cuanto me durará eso lo probare hoy.

En estos momentos voy a poner a cargar la otra. pienso darle 08 horas, pues a esa hora sale el bus para viajar.

Preguntas:

- El cargador esta mal para esa bateria? si es asi dañara mucho como para corregirlo a tiempo?
- El tiempo de carga inicial que le di (12 horas) es sufiente para ser primera vez?, tendrá consecuencias malas para la vida de la bateria o solo para la primera carga, si es esta ultima, se podra remediar con las cargas sucesivas?
-Estoy cargando la segunda bateria, la tendre que retirar de la carga en 8 horas, no voy a utilizarla, ¿podré completar la carga al llegar a la ciudad donde voy? 9 horas aproximadamente de viaje. Si se puede continuar la carga...cuantas horas mas le doy? completar las 24 o que...

Son muchas preguntas..pero espero que con lo detalles que les doy puedan ayudarme a tener seguridad en el manejo de mis accesorios.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## nextelo (Oct 25, 2005)

Pues ya veo la primera consecuencia, he probado la bateria cargada 12 horas, conectada en la cámara:

- La cámara solo prende y al segundo se apaga.
- El cable tiene un diodo de seguridad para la polaridad, es de 1 amp. lo he puenteado para hacerlo directo y la cámara enciende bien, se mantiene unos 10 segundos y luego me indica que la bateria esta descargada. Y se apaga.

Bueno lo inmediato es que he desconectado la otra batria que estaba en el cargador (unos 15 minutos) y he puesto de nuevo la primera "para completar la carga...". 

Ahi estoy.
Estoy haciendo las cosas mal?

Por favor necesito que alguien me de alguna explicacion por que suceden estas cosas. Y que hacer para remediarlas.
Lo del diodo para mi es casi esencial, a menos que alguien me diga que hay algo mas seguro.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 25, 2005)

> El cargador lo he mandado a hacer, es asi:
> Alimentandolo con 220 voltios la bobina secundaria vota 7.5 voltios, 1.2 amp., solo tiene un diodo puente y paralelo en la salida un Condensador electrolitico de 3,300 mf por 25V. y me entrega 9 voltios rectificado.





> - El cargador esta mal para esa bateria? si es asi dañara mucho como para corregirlo a tiempo?





> La primera reaccion fisica de la bateria: me he pegado para oir algo..y suena como si hirviera algo dentro, he tenido que pegarme mucho para escucharlo, asi que he estado observandola todo el tiempo, por las advertencias que me dieron.
> No calienta nada la bateria.
> El cargador tampoco.



Si el cargador te está entregando 9 voltios, este voltaje está muy alto. Debería ser alrededor de Vbat + 10% . Es decir que el voltaje de suministro debería estar alrededor de 6.6V; 7 como máximo.  Vbat es el valor nominal de voltaje de tu batería, 6 en este caso.
El que te diseñó el cargador, debería adaptar el voltaje en una forma similar a como te lo recomendó Li-ion en su post anterior.



> - El tiempo de carga inicial que le di (12 horas) es sufiente para ser primera vez?, tendrá consecuencias malas para la vida de la bateria o solo para la primera carga, si es esta ultima, se podra remediar con las cargas sucesivas?



Si el fabricante te recomienda 24 horas, es lo que deberías asumir. Normalmente en un período de 14 horas la batería alcanza o iguala su voltaje de flotación. La primera carga es fundamental para que la batería "se acostumbre" o siga correctamente su ciclo intrínseco de carga. 



> -Estoy cargando la segunda bateria, la tendre que retirar de la carga en 8 horas, no voy a utilizarla, ¿podré completar la carga al llegar a la ciudad donde voy? 9 horas aproximadamente de viaje. Si se puede continuar la carga...cuantas horas mas le doy? completar las 24 o que...



Lo ideal es un ciclo contínuo de carga. Si no tienes más remedio tendrás que hacer eso; desconectarla y continuar la carga en lo que puedas hasta completar las primeras 24 horas.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## nextelo (Oct 31, 2005)

Bueno, ya estoy de vuelta de mi viaje y si no es por la buena suerte que me acompañó, diria que todo lo que hice hasta antes de partir fuera en vano.
 Resolví el problema del cargador pero no el de la bateria en si, o sea que la falla sigue siendo la alimentacion de la cámara con 6 voltios.

Yo tambien suponia que una vez cargadas las baterias de 6 V.  4Ah deberian trabajar normal la cámara (7.4 V) pero no fue así, en un mensaje anterior ya lo dije, que solo me dura unos segundos con la cámara prendida, y la camara me indica que ya esta descargada.
Sin embargo, la bateria esta cargada perfectamente, sin duda. 

Tal vez el circuito de la cámara detecte que el voltaje no es el adecuado y avisa que esta descargada. ¿Es posible esto? , ya que compré dos baterias y no me gustaria tirarlas, será posible adaptarle un circuito que haga elevar este voltaje hasta los 7.4 V (o aproximado), ?

Donde puedo encontrar el diagrama si lo hubiera?

Creo que sería una ultima alternativa, antes de deshacerme de estas.  

Muy agradecido por las respuestas.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 31, 2005)

Nextelo, solo debes colocar las dos baterías en serie para así sumar 12voltos, luego utilizas el circuito que adjunte en un mensaje anterior, con el cual bajas el voltaje de los 12 a los 7.4 voltios que necesitas.

Saludos.


----------



## nextelo (Oct 31, 2005)

Ok, gracias Li-ion, me estaba pasando esa posibilidad por la cabeza, es más, utilizar mis baterias de 12 V. 7 Ah y regular el voltaje con el circuito que me publicaste.
Pero, el otro problema es mas de caracter practico, por que las baterias las compre asi por su tamaño y para que no pesaran tanto como las de 12 V (algo de 4 kilogramos!!) por eso queria agotar la posibilidad de usar las de 6 V. individualmente, pero veo que es dificil.

Si tengo que hacer como dices, por lo menos quisiera una explicacion por que no puede una bateria de 6 V 4Ah , mover un aparato de 7.4 V.
no me paso esa duda.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 31, 2005)

Si el V nominal de funcionamiento es 7,4 voltios entonces la cámara debería funcionarte sin problemas con 6 voltios (6V = 82% de plena carga).

Te vuelvo a recomendar que busques a alguien con una fuente de voltaje variable para hacer una pequeña prueba que consistiría en encender la cámara con 7,4 V e ir bajando el voltaje a ver cuando se apaga, pues si eso sucede a 7V tampoco te va a funcionar por mucho tiempo la solución de la batería con el regulador.

Prueba de todas formas a ver si las dos baterías en serie o tu otra batería de 12V en ambos casos  con el regulador, te funcionan y por cuanto tiempo permanece encendida.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## nextelo (Oct 31, 2005)

Me he dado cuenta de una cosa que talvez incida en eso: la conexion la estoy haciendo por la toma que conecta al cargador, que no es la misma que la conexion directa bateria-camara.
Esta ultima es de 7.4 que es el voltaje de la bateria, donde empotra al cuerpo de la camara.
En cambio por la entrada del cargador (DC IN) especifica 8.4 Voltios.
Ayudara en algo este dato?
Mientras voy a probar la sugerencia de ir bajando el voltaje para saber si se desconecta con algun mínimo de voltaje.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 31, 2005)

Pregunta: Si conectas el cargador sin la pila original (con el portapilas vacío), la cámara prende y funciona sin problemas?

Si la respuesta es SI, mide el votaje entre los terminales de la pila (es decir, donde se conectaría la pila) con el adaptador conectado. Haz 2 mediciones, la primera con la cámara apagada y la segunda con la cámara funcionando y utilizando la LCD.

Si la respuesta es NO, deberás conectar la nueva batería entre los terminales del porta baterías de la cámara.

El cálculo y lo que hablamos hasta ahora supone que la conexión es en los terminales de la pila y por supuesto, eso influye. Si mal no recuerdo eso lo hablamos en algun post anterior de este mismo tema.

Prueba con los 6V entre los terminales de la pila eso debería funcionar.

Saludos.


----------



## juancanext (Dic 6, 2005)

Hola,
superficialmente deberias evaluar que es mas economico,  puedes construir una fuente de swicheo que te suba  los voltios que te hacen falta , debe ser un circuito muy preciso y  a su ves los componentes son demasiado especificos  y a veces complicados de conseguir, por otro lado puedes conseguir  una  bateria de 12 voltios  y simplemente reducir el voltaje a el requerido por la camara, esto  es mucho mas economico  sencillo  y rapido de  construir.

suerte y ten   cuidado  a la hora de hacer las pruebas.


----------



## nextelo (May 14, 2006)

Pues al medio año de haber posteado mis dudas tengo noticias y soluciones practicas. De verdad muchas dudas e incertidumbres pero las voy a publicar en el foro para que alguien que tenga las mismas pueda resorlverlas guiandose. Asi como me ayudaron pues estoy en la obligacion de hacerlo.
Nuevamente muchas gracias.

Escribo luego, hoy es Dia de la Madre en Perú y primero a saludar y luego a cocinar para las mamas.

Saludos foristas.

Nextelo


----------



## DJ_Filo (Jun 1, 2006)

Muy buenas.
Según lo último que comentas la cámara debe detectar que la tensión de tu batería es insuficiente para operar con seguridad. Seguramente su batería original está compuesta de 2 celdas de litio-ion que tendrán 3.6 o 3.7v cada una. El umbral de tensión más bajo recomendado para ellas es de 2.5v, pero seso constituye una descarga muy profunda. Muchos equipos e incluso los circuitos de protección que incorporan las baterías montadas desconectan a 3v por célula (6 voltios en total, lo mismo que tu batería de PB) para prolongar la vida de las mismas. Mi recomendación es que no cargues la batería de plomo a más de 6.9v en ciclo normal o 7.5 en ciclo de carga rápida con desconexión completa al final. Tensiones superiores la dañarían incrementando sensiblemente su resistencia interna.
Sin embargo el problema es que tu batería no alimenta suficiente bien la cámara.
Te propongo varias soluciones:
1)Dado que la batería original del fabricante puede costar 60€ o más busca en Internet alguna compatible con tu modelo. Ahorrarás algunos euros.
2)Conseguirás mayor ahorro si tratas de reciclar la batería usada que ya te dura poco. Ello requeriría que trates de abrirla con sumo cuidado (el plastico suele ir pegado y a presión o con alguna pestaña que quitar) y reemplaces las células de litio-ion. Puedes conseguir celdas a precios razonables en www.batteryspace.com Asegúrate de elegir una celda compatible (puede que tengas que medir la longitud y el diámetro de las de tu batería. Luego tendrías que cambiarlas y colocarlas igual. Lo idóneo es usar microsoldadura (casi nadie tiene) pero podrás chapucearlo con soldadura de estaño si usas un soldador potente y calientas las nuevas celdas sólo unos instantes (el calor excesivo las destruye) o tal vez puedas comprarlas con lengueta para soldar.
3)Construye una batería más barata usando celdas de Ni-MH. Las cámaras digitales (de foto) han popularizado el uso de pilas recargables. Se pueden encontrar hasta por 5€ el blister de 4 en PCBox. Para reemplazar a tus dos celdas de Li-ion necesitarás 6 celdas de Ni-Mh. Eso te dará 7.2 voltios. Las pilas comerciales a cuyo precio me refería eran de 2.400mAh aunque también las  hay de 2.5Ah por 1,5€ más. A la hora de unirlas tendrías que buscar 2 portapilas: uno de 4 y otro de 2 y conectarlos en serie. Sin embargo asegúrate de que tienen lengüetas de cobre, pues los normales que tienen muelle para el negativo, incrementan mucho la resistencia interna del conjunto, provocando caídas de tensión importantes cuando el consumo es elevado (con tu videocámara lo será) y no te servirían. También podrías soldar u obtener en tiendas de electrónica celdas con lengüetas, pero seguro que son más caras y de menor capacidad que las pilas recargables que encuentras en cualquier parte de las que estamos hablando. También puedes encontrar paquetes de baterías ya hechos en alguna web como la que te comenté (que x cierto podrían tener batería compatible para tu cámara más barata) ya que  hay montajes de modelismo y coches teledirigidos de juguete que usan esos 7.2 v.
4)Consigue un convertidor DC-DC para reducir la tensión de los 12v a 7.4 u 8.2, según conectes a contactos de batería o entrada de cargador. Muchos convertidores comerciales que cuestan unos 12€ tienen 7.5v entre sus tensiones de salida. Eso sí; asegúrate de que es del tipo conmutado. Si no absorvería la diferencia de tensión de entrada y salida (4.5 o 3.8v) que x 1.5A que podría chupar tu cámara haría que disipe  entre 5.5 y 7w. Los conmutados son más eficientes.
5) usa un invertidor DC-AC para elevar la tensión de la batería de 12v a 110 o 220v alternos para alimentar la cámara con su cargador. Yo conseguí uno a mediados de los 90 por 15.000Pts (90€) pero ahora los he visto por unos 36. Además eso te permitirá cargar baterías en el coche, el móvil, PC portátil, etc, sin cargadores de 12v específicos. Los hay entre 60w (suficiente para tu propósito) y hasta 300 o más.
Espero que alguna de estas soluciones te sirva (tienes para elegir)


----------



## nextelo (Oct 19, 2007)

Recibí un privado de Alex Flores y le conteste lo que transcribo a continuación, no me di cuenta que era privado, pero entiendo que siendo una consulta tecnica en el foro sobre un tema que puede ser util para los usuarios lo transcribo en el foro:

-respuesta enviada hoy19 octubre 2007-

"Hola, luego de buen tiempo regreso por estos lares. Sí, efectivamente lo solucioné.
La batería que uso es una "batería seca" (de gel) de 12 voltios Yuasa NP7-12L  de 12 voltios, 7 Amperios muy comun en el comercio, igual puede ser de cualquier marca, pero el voltaje obviamente de 12v.

Mi cámara tiene una bateria original de 7.2 voltios, pero el adaptador/cargador que alimenta directamente del tomacorriente  menciona que su voltaje de salida es 8.4 voltios 1.5 amp. hacia la cámara.
Decidi entonces, bajar el voltaje de la batería seca mediante un regulador de voltaje, el AN7808, que da una salida de 8 voltios pero solo 1 amperio, lo cual al comienzo solo me permitia tener la camara encendida un par de minutos. lo que hize fué poner en paralelo 2 reguladores para sumar el amperaje de salida manteniendo el voltaje en 8v.  Y desde ese momento hasta hoy que escribo esta respuesta no tengo ningun problema.

Los mensajes anteriores, decia de la inconveniencia del peso de estas baterias, en realidad, creo que mas bien me facilitó muchas cosas, pór ejemplo: ademas de conectar la camara con su respectivo y previo regulador, puedo tambien tomar directamente de los terminales de la bateria (12 voltios) alimentacion para la lámpara, y me dura lo suficiente para filmar 2 horas, camara encendida y lampara (dependiendo del estado de la bateria).

Los reguladores deben tener su respectivo disipador de calor, en mi caso recorte una pequeña pero gruesa placa de aluminio que monte los dos reguladores y con un pedazo de baquelita lo pegue a la bateria, el calor no incomoda por que es solo un entibiamiento moderado.

Espero te funcione. Hay que tener en cuenta ademas el consumo del aparato a usar, en mi caso la cámara funciona perfectamente. El manejo de las polaridades es critico, no puedes equivocarte, sobre todo en la conexion a la batería, uno siempre debe desconectarlos para cargar la bateria y despues volver a conectar el regulador, claro que un cruce de polaridad al final solo quemara tu regulador, pero en circunstancias unicas no tendras tiempo de confeccionarte algo igual en menos de media hora. Yo tengo un sistema de reduccion de voltaje de repuesto listo para conectarlo en cualquier emergencia.

Espero te sirva mi experiencia, y a los del foro, mil disculpas por no postear tanto tiempo, habia ofrecido comentar mis experiencias. Mil disculpas de nuevo, no puedo estar menos que agradecido despues de tantos consejos y luces para nuestras necesidades.

Saludos

Nextelo"


----------

